# Where is the User Control Panel & Post Reply?



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Aug 28, 2010)

I check new replies to threads via the Control Panel and I cant find it.

Also, whenever I go to post a reply it jumps to the Quick Reply section at the bottom. Is this going to be the new default? 

And yooooooooo!!!!!! <------------What dat????? Wheres my other homie at?????


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2010)

"Settings" is the new User Control Panel.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh yeah and "Reply to Thread" is the old "Post Reply". Or you can hit "Reply" at the bottom of any post.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Aug 29, 2010)

It just defaults to the quick reply. Where the regular way to reply to a post w/ all the smilies?


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 29, 2010)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> It just defaults to the quick reply. Where the regular way to reply to a post w/ all the smilies?


 
You have to click on 'advanced' for that I think.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> You have to click on 'advanced' for that I think.



You do have to. There are certain ones I use a lot so I've just memorized them and can type them in quick reply.


----------



## kandake (Aug 29, 2010)

At the top you can go into "Quick Links" to access subscribed threads.  Or as someone mentioned just click "Settings" at the very top right corner.

Also, at the end of the page where the "quick reply" box is there is another small box that says "Quick Navigation" you can go to your subscriptions from there too.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 29, 2010)

But Settings isn't always there though....sometimes it just leaves lol.  Guess I'll be using Quick Links.erplexed

I miss my User CP.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2010)

How do you check which of your posts have been thanked?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2010)

Platinum said:


> How do you check which of your posts have been thanked?


This is the second or third time I've seen this question. I didn't even know you could do that before.


----------



## MzLady78 (Aug 30, 2010)

Platinum said:


> How do you check which of your posts have been thanked?


 
I came in here to ask the same thing. That's how I usually remember what threads I posted it.


----------



## SVT (Aug 30, 2010)

what'cha doin'?


----------



## SVT (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the board smilies will come back later so for now I'm using google to find others.






 I think I'll make this green dude my mascot.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> This is the second or third time I've seen this question. I didn't even know you could do that before.



I used to go into Profile, check my statistics, clink on "All thanks posts by Platinum". That's how I could see which ones I was thanked on.



MzLady78 said:


> I came in here to ask the same thing. That's how I usually remember what threads I posted it.


 
Same here. Mods, Nikos, are we going to have this feature again?


----------

